# Where to buy bending plywood?



## tool_junkie

All,

I would like to buy some bending ply, but I am not sure where to find it. Is this sort of ply available at homedepot, menards or lowes? Or do you have to special order from somewhere? I searched homedepot and lowes websites but couldn't find any.

What is the commercial name for such ply?

Thanks!


----------



## Harryn

I bot some at Alpine plywood in Milwaukee. 414-438-8400. If shipping is a problem, they may be able to recommend someone near you. There is no rubber.The grain of the plies run in the same direction.


----------



## mark4345

Wacky Wood is one name it goes by. i believe there is a layer of rubber laminated in the middle


----------



## Loren

You may have to get it from a plywood dealer that
sells to the cabinet industry. They should have it 
in stock. If you are in a remote area with no 
specialty lumber dealers you can also mail order 
smaller pieces.

Many hardwood dealers also so ply and can get
the various types of bendable ply.


----------



## JefferySun

I'm sure here http://www.forestplywood.com/ has bending plywood.


----------



## tool_junkie

Guys,

Thanks for the information. I contacted a local lumber dealer and they can get me the bending ply, but the problem is that the kind they have access to can only be bent along the short end to make an 8ft tall column.

I want the kind that can be bent along the long end to make a 4ft tall column. I will check with more local dealers and see what they have to offer.

I checked out forestplywood.com site as recommended, but it seems like they deal in bulk quantities and probably wont be able to sell a few sheets; in any case I will email them to find out.

Are there more online sources?

Thanks!


----------



## TylerMyles

I know the National Wood Products have bending plywoods. https://nwpsocal.com/


----------



## jerkylips

the problem is that the kind they have access to can only be bent along the short end to make an 8ft tall column.

I want the kind that can be bent along the long end to make a 4ft tall column.

if you bend it the way you describe, the grain would be running horizontally rather than vertically - if you're going to stain it, that seems like it would look strange to me. I would go for the stuff you found & cut it down to 4ft high.


----------



## JoeK1

Anderson International Trading, Anaheim CA
http://www.aitwood.com/

Joe


----------

